# Glam Soup Sunday August 17th @ 9PM CST!



## Janice (Aug 17, 2008)

Tune in to Specktra's own live talk radio show *Glam Soup* this Sunday! This week we will have a blogger interview with Roselyn from Makeup Makes Me Happyâ„¢ | So Fabulous! - Home. Glam Soup  is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! No webcam this week, unfortunately my computer is STILL being repaired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------

